# Trapping Coyotes



## jace belcher

Im kind of new at this. Ive talked to a few trappers that trap coyotes, fox, and bobcats. Some trappers have told me that once you get the hang of it theres nothing to it. They say there is some black coating you put on your traps to keep them from smelling the steel and keeps the traps from rusting. Can you tell me what this black stuff is called. Also, can yaw give me some tips on what size trap i need for a coyote, fox, and bobcat and whats the best bait to use.


----------



## price403

It's called trap dye. You can get it at some sporting goods stores or from the internet. I get my supplies from http://www.murrayslures.com They are pretty cheap. You can order a trap dye called logwood crystals. It's used after the traps have been rusted and cleaned. Logwood crystals have to be poured into a tub of boiling water right after the heat is turned off. You just put the traps in and leave them overnight. When you pull them out, just hang them from a tree for a day or two and dip them in hot trap wax. This puts a rust proof coating on them and helps some to keep foreign odors out. I trap a lot and can help you with any questions you may have. Hopes this helps...


----------



## jerry hunsley

jace belcher said:


> Im kind of new at this. Ive talked to a few trappers that trap coyotes, fox, and bobcats. Some trappers have told me that once you get the hang of it theres nothing to it. They say there is some black coating you put on your traps to keep them from smelling the steel and keeps the traps from rusting. Can you tell me what this black stuff is called. Also, can yaw give me some tips on what size trap i need for a coyote, fox, and bobcat and whats the best bait to use.


 Speed Black is the name of the stuff. It comes in a pint can. You have to add gasoline to the stuff. Mix it good and then dip the traps preferably on a warm day. The idea behind it is the gasoline will evaporate and just leave the speed black on the traps. I never was too fond of the stuff but it will work. It comes in two colors: Black and Brown. Hope this sheds some light. As far as traps #2 traps will work but #3's would be a better choice. You can get all sorts of baits and from any trapping supply dealer. You should be able to find one. Flat sets are my choice but dirt hole sets work too. You will need to get some coyote urine which comes in small bottles or gallon jugs. You might want to consider snares as they are much easier to use for beginner. It is always nice to trap the old fashion way with legholds though. Enjoy and good luck.


----------



## jace belcher

yeah ive been trapping with legholds a while. I was just trapping ***** though lol and i got the idea of it but when i tried on the coyotes it was a different story. I trapped the dog out of some ***** lol. but im gonna try some of that black dye. they say thats the trick on the coyotes


----------



## jace belcher

whats the absolute best black coating though. I dont care how much it cost i just want something that will definately work. Would the thickest coating be better or do you want a thin coat over ur traps.


----------



## jace belcher

ok so the wax and the coating does 2 different things or the same thing? I just want them to keep from smelling the steel and keep the traps from rusting.


----------



## Trapper155

Hey, I hear that if you smoke your traps over a wood fire it helps a lot. :sniper:


----------



## adokken

That would be the last thing to do is smoking traps, when I was a boy about 70 years ago some still thought that was the thing to do. Do not do it unless you do not want to catch any coyotes.


----------



## jace belcher

well adokken will you give me some advice on catching these slick son-of-guns, cuz im having some trouble. LIke maybe just give me some tips on that black coating(thin or thick) and what do the coating and wax do.


----------



## adokken

get a good trappers supply catalog, They will have dye, wax and good books on trapping, or tapes that will save you years of time learning. Coyotes are easy onc e you do it right. It would take to much space to explain all the steps for trap preparedness.


----------



## adokken

The easiest is the instant trap coat, it is mixed with gas and do it now and hang your traps outdoors for the summer. I like to wax my traps as some of the anti freeze will rust traps if they are not waxed.


----------



## smitty223

Jace- There are several types of dyes you can use, logwood is the most common (comercially), walnut hulls do a great job as well, and are free.

Personally, I wouldn't use speed-dip (mixed with gasoline, or the prefered Coleman lantern fuel) on K9 traps, I'll use it on my water traps, but nothing else.

It is the waxing that seals odors, as well as (lubricates) "speeds-up" your traps, just be sure to scrape it off the dog & panshank notch before setting your trap. Also, be sure to set your pan tension around 4 pounds (+/-) for yotes, unless you don't mind the incidentals (****, grinners, stinkers, etc.).

Please don't take offense to what I am about to say. You say you've been trapping awhile, but don't know what trap dye is? Predators are some of the toughest critters there are to trap.....they are smart, and have a keen sense of sight & smell.....the dumb ones die young! I'd suggest you take advantage of the internet & research all you can, knowledge will be your best trapline tool (lol, and patience!)

Persistance & paying attention will get you farther than anything. Keep your equipment & sets as odor-free as you can. A dirthole set would be the best way to start, as it's the easiest for K9's.

Feel free to email me if you have any questions. 
Smitty


----------



## trapper14

instead of buying dye for my traps, i gather black walnuts that have fallen off the trees. i gather a little more than 5 gallons (bucket) put them in boiling water and soak the traps for about 5 minutes. then i put my wax in the water and dip the traps for 5 seconds.


----------



## mat

where do you get a trapping supply catalog


----------



## ND trapper

mat said:


> where do you get a trapping supply catalog


Check out www.minntrapprod.com


----------



## mat

thanks they have a lot of supplies


----------



## kentackett

hi guys. first time doing this online. i used to trap part time, rats, ****, mink, & fox. that was 20 yrs. ago. now I'm 49 and decided i want to trap coyotes with snares. got some learning to do. i understand that amberg snares are very good. not too sure about the spring on the lock? once the snare is tight, is the spring keeping the lock tight? i live in n.eastern in. and have a wooded area of about 15 acres. sure could use some good advice on how to set this area. do i set every trail i see? inside, outer edge of the woods or both? maybe starting with 2 doz. snares. is that enough? i look forward to here some advice & knowledge! thanks.


----------

